# Take Home Cruiser stories



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Just read a great thread over on the Lightfighter.net tactical forum about officers that have take home vehicles, and the wacky people that show up on their doorstep during off-duty time. Some funny, some chilling. Anyone on here have similar stories that are worth sharing? Some highlights:

"The other day this lady knocks on my door, waking me up, saying her ex-boyfriend is harassing her. I immediately say there's not much I can do about it right now (seeing as how I was still in sleep pants and an old t-shirt, just waking up at 2PM....I explained to her I worked night shift) but ignoring the common sense approach, she asks if I can accompany her over to his apartment (immediately of course) and tell him to leave her alone. 
I told her to call the PD and speak with an officer who currently looked like an officer and who wasn't off-duty. Yet even at that point she couldn't see why I wouldn't help her but did return to her own apartment. 
Here's the best part: she did call the PD when she got home.....to complain on me for not helping her!!!" 

"Right after I started day-shift, I was enjoying some late-night TV with the wife after the kids were put to bed, when there was a knock at our front door. When I answered the door (gun in hand) there was a man I had never seen before. He asked "Are you the Sheriff?" I informed him I received deputy pay and that THE Sheriff lived in a nicer neighborhood. He then stated he lived THREE streets away and had locked his keys in his car. He wondered if I had a lock out kit.
I asked him what he did for a living and his answer was plumber. I asked him if he had very many people knocking on his door at 11:00 pm asking for a plunger. Told him to go home, call a wrecker from the phone book and then I shut the door on him."

"I park my truck behind the house. You would have to drive around back to see.
However, that has not always been the case.
Example: patrolling the street one day, I saw a hood rat that had a warrant. I got out to talk to him and he took off. A chase ensued and he got away.
Flash forward to about 9 p.m. same day. I am at home with the wife. Doorbell rings, the wife answers the door and then tells me some hood rat wants to see me.
I go to the door and same guy asks me why I was looking for him earlier. He also has another guy with him. I say "hold on." and shut the door, tell the wife to call the P.D. and get an officer en route. throw on a pair of shorts, stick a pair of cuffs in the small of the back,along with my beretta, and go outside to prone the guy out on the floor of my carport. I tell the other guy he had better disappear and if he ever came on my property again, I would kill him.
The P.D. officer came and gave the guy a ride to jail. He also got the future visit speech, and come to think of it, I havn't seen him since.







 "

"Two take-home related stories come to mind:
The first... One night, a frequent flyer drove all over town until she found a patrol car she thought was mine at a house. Knocking on the door, she found that it wasn't me that lived there, but a coworker. She explained that she needed to report the much belated sexual assault of a third party. My coworker, annoyed to have been bothered at his house by someone looking for me, and always glad to hand off a call, _*walked the RP two doors down to my house *_handed her off and went home. The second... In that same neighborhood lived a gal and her family members, who all had assorted problems they frequently reported at my doorstep. She was living the fast food dream in her employment at Burger King, and I saw her there pretty frequently. During one visit to my house to report some hurt feelings, she exhausted the last of available good graces. Interrupting her, I asked:
_Do you have hamburger at your house? 
"Ummm, yeah, I guess so." 
Do you have lettuce, tomatos, mayonaisse, pickles and onions? 
"Yeah." <confused>
Do you have buns? And ketchup?
"Yeah. What does that mean?"
You have all those things at home, but do I come to your house and order a Whopper? Where should I go if I need a Whopper, Sally? _
She got the point. 
Passer-bys sometimes stop to ask a question here and there. It goes with the territory, generates good PR and goodwill, so I try not to let it bother me too much."

For those that are members, Login To: Lightfighter Tactical Forum
If you're not, its a great forum full of great info and discussions for .mil and LE.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I never had anybody come to my door, but my wife used to love taking my unmarked down to Foxwoods with her sister and her friends for the weekend.


----------



## sammy269 (Jun 29, 2006)

O.M.G.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

LOL Sammy


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I've had the usual "ask for directions" nonsense, and sometimes neighbors complaining about some other neighbors, but nothing else. I usually refer people to call the local PD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

This one time............. (Sniper wakes up in a food coma at the Food Court). Eh disregard.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Crazy people with RMV questions...
Now it gets garaged.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> Crazy people with RMV questions...
> Now it gets garaged.


At least you don't live in Framingham, Marlborough, or Milford !!!!!!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

No knocks on the door but when I was issued my first cruiser, neighbors I had never met decided (after 3 years) to introduce themselves to me. "HEY! So nice to see you!"


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Crazy people with RMV questions...


Everytime I get those questions I tell them to post thier questions in the ASK A COP thread on Masscops.com


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> At least you don't live in Framingham, Marlborough, or Milford !!!!!!


Que????



Rock said:


> No knocks on the door but when I was issued my first cruiser, neighbors I had never met decided (after 3 years) to introduce themselves to me. "HEY! So nice to see you!"


Let me guess, their kid got a ticket for driving like an asshole and they wanted to make friends and eventually work a request of a ***Favor*** in to the conversation. Did they at least bring you Chocolate chip cookies to welcome you to the neighborhood? (after 3 years)


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

When I had a take home car as an EPO I lived in an apartment and as I went out running before work I saw a guy waiting in his truck by my cruiser. A couple hours later I am leaving my building in the green suit to start my shift and he is still there. He sees me open up my car at which point he comes over and begins to play "stump the warden" w/ dumbest questions I ever heard. I didnt want to let on that this was where I lived, but he stated that he was driving past saw my cruiser and wanted to know about hunting snapping turtles (insert your joke here). 
I bet if I was on days off that retard would have camped outside my cruiser...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

At my old house I had many show up with "Q" like " where's the best hunting spot in Billerica" I send everyone to exactly the same place then go check them. Many tickets for violations. You would think if I sent them there I would be around. Had another neighbor who came to complain about another neighbor's dog leaving lawn sausages on his property. Told him to scoop em up and throw em back into dog owners yard. I know that didn't go over big.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Tuna said:


> At my old house I had many show up with "Q" like " where's the best hunting spot in Billerica" I send everyone to exactly the same place then go check them. Many tickets for violations. You would think if I sent them there I would be around. Had another neighbor who came to complain about another neighbor's dog leaving lawn sausages on his property. Told him to scoop em up and throw em back into dog owners yard. I know that didn't go over big.


You sound like a wonderful neighbor.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Dog sausages!!

:L: :L: :L:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Que????


Because EVERYONE has RMV issues......... "Ninety-Tens"


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

"I saw you were a Statie...Would you mind watching my house?"

Sure. I need the keys and your wife's bra size. Fuck you, I'm off duty. 

My neighbors are very nice now.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

cc3915 said:


> You sound like a wonderful neighbor.


 I'm not



frank said:


> Dog sausages!!
> 
> :L: :L: :L:


Lawn sausages, land mines, dog bombs, come on you know what they are.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Tuna said:


> I*'m not*


I would disagree. One thing I've noticed about Billerica is that yes everyone keeps to themselves, but on a few occasions I've had to ask for help from some of the husbands around me and not once have I had them say no. (tarping the pool, shutting down the furnace in an emergency etc - don't get naughty Sniper).

Now that you mention it though, the State Officer on the corner is the only one I DON'T bother


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Boston, I think there might be a difference between you asking and this guy asking:
http://whitewatch.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/*******-man.jpg


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

The city I used to live in was also the city I worked for at the time. I worked overnights. One day, the sergeant gets a phone call from a woman ranting about seeing a patrol car in a driveway "all the time". She said, "When I take my kids to school in the morning, the car is there. When I pick them up in the late afternoon, the car is still there, as if it hasn't even moved, every day! I wanna know why my tax dollars are paying for some cop to sit at his house all freakin' day?" The sergeant asked the name of the street, and after recognizing it to be my street, told the woman, "Well, while you are all comfy and cozy in your warm little bed, in your warm little house, that officer is out patrolling the streets so you can actually sleep at night." Wench didn't even apologize... :G:

Another moment that was funny, living in another city and different department...

I was building a retaining wall in my side yard, and carrying each 60 lb block from the driveway (where they were delivered) to the wall as needed. I paused in the driveway to have a drink of water, when a couple of women walking by are staring at the cruiser. One of the women sees me and says, "Oh my, what's it like being married to a cop?" I reply, "Excuse me?" She points to the cruiser and says, "It's just great that your husband can park his car in the driveway. We like it." I said, "Oh, thanks. That would be MY car." The look on their faces as I picked up another block & said, "Have a nice day" was priceless!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Is this what you call CARRYING cinder blocks cuffs ????????? Lucky blocks.........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh my! Thank YOU SNIPPA  youre now entitled to an extra pair of panties from Victorias Secret


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Oh my! Thank YOU SNIPPA  youre now entitled to an extra pair of panties from Victorias Secret


Question is, what is he going to do with them?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

:L: 263? That's ridiculously funny and I'm not sure why


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Is this what you call CARRYING cinder blocks cuffs ????????? Lucky blocks.........


LOL, no, I wasn't wearing a long-sleeved shirt while I was building the wall. The blocks weren't plain cinder blocks, they looked more like this:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

adroitcuffs said:


> LOL, no, I wasn't wearing a long-sleeved shirt while I was building the wall. The blocks weren't plain cinder blocks, they looked more like this:


Honey, your house looks like a hot dog stand.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Old neighborhood. Watching t.v. with wife on the couch one night. Local pizza delivery guy pulls up out front (less than a week with my first take-home cruiser in the driveway), he gets out and *hails me from the street through my screen door: (*_doesn't even ring the bell_*). *

After I go out and ask him "WTF"?!, he shows me a speeding citation and is looking for the magic fix. Needless to say, I'm not real familiar with how he later had that paperwork medically extracted from his arse, but we weren't able to order anything from that joint ever again.

New neighborhood, no problem. My place now has a Bat Cave for the Bat Mobile.


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

frank said:


> Honey, your house looks like a hot dog stand.


A guy named Frank, talking about hot dog stands....

No offense frank, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Question is, what is he going to do with them?


I didn't know Victoria's Secrets sold anything but NEW stuff.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

frank said:


> Honey, your house looks like a hot dog stand.


I didn't think I had to explicitly explain that the photo was not of my house, just a representation of the style of retaining wall.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Once in a while I'd have someone show up at the house. Never a problem though, just usually silly questions. :Oh I was driving by your house and saw the cruiser, thought I'd stop and ask you something" I had one lady who was doing it once a week. I finally told her that "You don't see a sign over my door that says Police Station do you?!" Call the on duty officer for your stupid questions. It stopped!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Boats said:


> A guy named Frank, talking about hot dog stands....
> 
> No offense frank, but I thought it was funny.


I'll take it in stride and wait for when you start talking about Bananas...


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

hahahahahaha!!!!


----------

